# Stevens 311 5100 12 guage Tenite Stock



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 8, 2011)

Just acquired this SxS w/ 30" barrels but it has seen better days. It is very tight in lockup and functions perfectly w/ shiny bores. The issue is that all the case hardening is completely gone and the tenite stock has some scratching / scaring. 

From my searching I see where these guns w/ these stocks are somewhat of a collectors item. I don't want to ruin the old gem but I'd like to maybe clean it up and make it look like new again. 

I can easily find replacement wood stocks and add the beaver tail fore end as the tenite stock is too short and just seems somewhat fragile .

I'd also like to get the receiver refinished w/ the case hardening as it was originally.

I already have a Savage Fox B Series H 12 that is a great shooter that looks like the day it was bought. I'm thinking it would be nice to have its predecessor all shined up and looking pretty to ride along side as a mate.

Can any of you recommend a local smith who can do the case hardening if I choose to go that route?

Help me weigh out the best treatment for this great old double that won't affect her value to much and will breathe new life in her for many more years a great service.


----------



## Patchpusher (Apr 8, 2011)

The original case colors were done using a cyanide process. The receiver is cast iron. I called Doug Turnbull a couple of years ago to get a price on case coloring a single shot receiver and was told $275.  You can spend between $100 to $600 for a buttstock. The barrels are silver soldered so they can be polished out and hot blued.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 9, 2011)

Since you just acquired the gun (therefore it isn't a family heirloom) it would be much cheaper for you to shop around and find a 311 like you want rather than spending what it would cost to restore the one you have.  No matter what you spend, your shotgun is still going to be worth $350-$400 at most.

I recently acquired a very nice 16 gauge 311 with wood stock and just about 100% case hardening, so they are still out there.  I believe I determined that my shotgun was manufactured in 1961 or 62.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, well, no I don't want to spend that kind of money to get the case hardening look. I read about color case hardening done by a chemical process. Does anyone know where I could get that done and what it may cost?

I acquired the 5100 from my BIL who's brother just passed away. The Fox B is from my FIL, SO my thinking is at some future path both of these would go to my nephew (BIL son) and he would have two nice American doubles, one from his uncle who was very dear to him and the other from his grandfather. 

So I think I can clean up the barrels and either get a cold blue kit that will do well or have them blued by a smith. If chemical color case hardening is to costly what are y'alls  opinions of just re-bluing the receiver as well?

Now that you know a little more history about the gun and that it appears to be a 1948-49 Stevens 311 5100 in otherwise perfect working order, what would y'all do with it?


----------



## Clemson (Apr 12, 2011)

The receiver won't blue.  It is possible to do a "Faux" color case job by coating the receiver with oil and using an OA torch to burn off the oil.  It leaves a color pattern that, carefully done, will resemble case colors.  Sealed with a clear lacquer, it looks OK.  The process requires that the receiver be completely disassembled and polished.  I warn you that it comes apart like a Chinese alarm clock, so even this process is not cheap.  It would probably cost about half the Turnbull cost.  Barrel bluing is still best done by rust bluing rather than the caustic salts.  The solder is not silver solder but is a higher temp soft solder.  I have never seen 311 barrels come apart in the salts bath, but it cannot be good for the solder joint to have the caustic working on it, and it is not particularly good for the salts either.

Bill Jacobs
Bolt&Barrel Gunsmithing
Greenwood, SC


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 13, 2011)

Sometimes the receivers blue if they are treated as stainless steel.  Another attractive option is to put a matte nickel plate on the reciever and foreend iron.  You should be able to get that done for less than $200, including bluing the balance of the metal parts.


----------



## Patchpusher (Apr 13, 2011)

I have blued the receivers on quite a few of them using Brownells Oxynate #7 and their bluing additive for cast iron. The problem is being sure that you have polished deep enough to remove the original finish. That can only be done one that doesn't have engraving on it. You may think it is all gone till you blue it and it comes out looking like a leopard. Or it comes out purple even with the Brownells Bluing additive for cast iron. The outcome of the blueing is always a unknown with these shotguns. I am not going to hand back a gun with a less than perfect job on it. So, I can always count on losing money when I take one in to blue.


----------



## Clemson (Apr 13, 2011)

Patchpusher said:


> ....The outcome of the blueing is always a unknown with these shotguns. I am not going to hand back a gun with a less than perfect job on it. So, I can always count on losing money when I take one in to blue.



Amen and Amen!!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I hear ya boys. Looks like the best thing is to just put a decent stock on it, oil it up and just leave it in the patina it has aged into.

Am I hearing you right ?  

I had researched the 311 5100 pretty good and knew its value is what the buy would pay ($250-$750 depending condition). I don't mind spending a few $'s to upgrade her looks as it is still locks up tight and functions as designed. It seems that the 30" barrels were less common and the tenite stock has some collectors interest but this one is just to short and makes the gun light and unbalanced. 

The Fox B Series H is the 5100's younger twin in 30" tubes with added engraving on the case hardened receiver and a second mid-barrel sight w/ wood carved/checkered stock and beaver tailed fore end.  

With American doubles like these a thing of the past, I just wanted to try and keep this one as eye pleasing as it is serviceable for as long as possible, but I guess it just doesn't add up.


----------



## jjanglin (Jul 20, 2011)

*311 hammer/springs*

Any of you all have a tip or trick tool for installing the hammer and springs in a 311?
  Ive been using the brownells kit and a guide pin.

Jim/Pa
Sailors custom Pistols


----------

